# Call of Duty 4 and Windows XP 64



## kingarthurhk

I just purchased Call of Duty 4, everyone says it is great. It auto loads, and I start the installation process. It starts to go like a lot of programs do and then gives me Error 1719 and says it can not continue. I can't find this error on the Activision support site, or by their annoying automated service. Is there some way I can get this game to install on my my XP 64 bit computer? I have 8 gigs of memory and 3.0ghz dual core chip, and the next to latest high end Nvidia video card. Battlefield 2 runs like a smooth dream on this system, however, Call of Duty 4 is refusing to load. Can anyone help? Thanks,

Arthur


----------



## 2pistolpacker

This data was ripped from a Gamespot moderator.

Error 1719 occurs when the msiexec.exe program becomes disassociated with .msi files. Under Windows XP x32 this is usually fixed with rebooting into safe mode, renaming the msiexec and DLL's and letting Windows File Protection reinstall them. This doesn't always work in x64.

Error 1719 occurs in x64 when the 32-bit version of msiexec is registered as the msiserver. Here's the fix:
Open regedit ( Start -> Run -> regedit.exe -> OK)
Go to the following key: My computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MSIServer
Look at the ImagePath entry. For Windows XP x64 it should read: 
CODE
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe /V

If it doesn't edit the registry to match that.
Restart the Windows Installer service from the Admin Control Panel -> Services CP
That's all there is to it! It took me a while researching this and it dawned on me that some utilities might find the above entry wrong and reset it to it's 32-bit counterpart. Thats what caused the error as 32-bit msiexec cannot run as a installer for 64-bit apps.


----------



## kingarthurhk

Thank you very much, I will attempt to give this a try.

Arthur


----------



## kingarthurhk

I tried it, it hesitates for a lot longer, but then displays the same error message. Are there any other suggestions you might recommend to do an end run around this problem? Anything you can think of would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,

Arthur


----------



## 2pistolpacker

You might try installing in safe mode, or through the add/remove programs in the control panel. Mike


Link to Microsoft

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## kingarthurhk

I tried the add/remove prior to seeking help here, and it didn't pan out unfortunately. I will attempt the safe mode option, and as a last resort try the instructions on that link you sent me. Either way, I will tell you the results in the event it could assist you in helping others, or anyone else reading this thread who might benefit. Once again, thank you for your help, I will get back with you on how this works out.

Arthur


----------



## moroni

I found this helpful article on Micrsoft's website:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315346 

However, they neglect to tell you to use this instead for a 64-bit OS
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\msiexec.exe /V

in the registry entry.

Your article SAVED MY BACON!

I was able to install a "32-bit" app, Palm OS desktop in a 64-bit WinXP OS

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## suburbano

hey, the solution for the problem while trying to install 1.4 patch or other installation issues on cod4MW such as an 1719 error related to windows installer, the solution is to use winrar, just compress the patch.exe or any .exe file that is giving you problems and run it from the compressed file, from inside winrar, do not uncompress it after you compress it, just run it from the .rar file

that worked for me, and ive installed all patchs successfully


----------

